
iilwy guys know how to listen to feedback - yaacovtp
http://iminlikewithyou.com/
======
yaacovtp
I'm assuming more people than just me asked for some extra features, such as
more distance searching options, sort users by game times etc. 3 times I've
submitted feedback and 3 times my requests have been implemented within 36
hours.

Keep up the good work.

~~~
Sam_Odio
They've been very responsive to my feedback as well.

